# HUGE housekeeping fees listed on RCI now? [merged]



## krmlaw (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed, since the change Im seeing pretyy big ($50 - $75) housekeeping fees now on exchanges?


----------



## rhonda (Oct 20, 2011)

Are these charges shown in RCI Points, RCI Weeks or both?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 20, 2011)

These fees are crazy...They should have to be paid by the person exchanging the timeshare.

More and more are adding fees to the exchangers.

Utilities, housekeeping, AI, etc.

KT


----------



## bnoble (Oct 20, 2011)

Usually, these are for less-than-seven-night Points exchanges, to cover the fact that an extra cleaning is going to be required.  The wording is often not clear.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2011)

Some resorts outside the US charge fees for utilities or housekeeping.  In some resorts, there are extra fees that exchangers pay that owners are not charged.  Even inside the US, such fees exist, probably most notoriously the ridiculous ''hospitality fee'' at a certain NYC resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 20, 2011)

No changes, there were always housekeeping fees listed on the resort info for Points.  The fees in points make sense for less than 7 night exchanges.  I have found most resorts do not charge the fees stated, anyway. VV at P has never charged us, and we have used the short stays several times to match great airfare prices.  

These fees do not apply to weeks.  You will not see those disclaimers on any week exchanges that didn't already have some fees disclosed, I don't think.  

We are getting smokin' deals on our weeks, but once again, RCI Points are not working for us at all.  Although, if I am being truthful, I am completely out of points for 2012 and hoping to use our last Shell points for 2012 to get something DVC before the time comes.  I am specifically needing October for 2012.  I am so disappointed in RCI Points, mostly.  The 42K DVC 1 bedrooms are a great value, as are the studios for 28.5K, which our kids are happy to use.  I will use my measly 143K every year.  I did have 400K or so...


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 20, 2011)

ok - because im seeing them for weeks exchanges, but never did before. so thast makes sense. so they dont apply to weeks?


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 21, 2011)

There is no note anymore that says for points less than a week. Actually some say weekly.  Some of them are very high. Has anyone checked this with RCI yet?


----------



## owen1521 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Fees are new on the weeks side*



rickandcindy23 said:


> These fees do not apply to weeks.  You will not see those disclaimers on any week exchanges that didn't already have some fees disclosed, I don't think.
> 
> I believe these housekeeping fees are new after the "site enhancements" I have been on rci weeks for 15 years and never have seen them on the weeks side (although I only search certain locations) I have certainly never been charged these fees on any of my exchanges. These new fees are listed under Urgent Information. I noticed them yesterday while trading into the Hilton in Orlando which I have done a dozen times without housekeeping fees listed.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 22, 2011)

I was just checking for an Orlando stay for December... a few days in Points.

Silver Lake (where I happen to own) has a $30 DAILY housekeeping fee for the 1 bed unit listed in Urgent Info. 2 and 3 bed units list the housekeeping fee as 'weekly' at a rate that makes sense.

A $30 DAILY fee?? That can't be right! For the 4 days I am considering that's $120 fee! And you know they are not coming in daily. And even if they were.... no way.

So now I have to call RCI - which is going to get me nowhere. Or skip this resort for now. It's SO AGGRAVATING!

I was also looking at Wyndham Palm Something in Pompano - it listed a $75 fee weekly for ALL units, for ALL stays - and that was when I was looking at a full 7 day stay, but still under Points. That's new too. Just checked Wyndham Cypress Palms in Orlando... says the same thing - $75 for all units for all stays. Yikes.

Not good.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 22, 2011)

I just checked Last Calls.

Guess what.

Yep. Housekeeping fee of $75 charged for Wyndham Cypress Palms there too.

This is outrageous. Owners pay for weekly housekeeping thru their MFs. Now the resort wants to 'double dip' by charging a housekeeping fee to full week exchangers too??

Is this only Wyndham resorts?

Answer: Vacation Village at Parkway lists a $20 housekeeping fee for a weekly stay for Last Calls too. Silver Lake lists the $30 daily fee for 1 bed units for Last Calls too.

What the heck is going on???


----------



## littlestar (Oct 22, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> I just checked Last Calls.
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> ...



Here's a kicker - Endless Vacation rentals don't charge housekeeping fees for the weekly stays I looked at.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess Wyndham has beat the c**p out of the owners for money and has figured out exchangers are NOT buying their points, so HERE is a new source of $$$ for Wyndham. 

It surely is NOT going to the resorts to lower MFs. :hysterical:

But I will ask my HOA contacts.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 22, 2011)

*enhancements? yeah, sure...*

I've seen this on some of the RCI rentals in the past (last calls and extra vacations), that you don't get charged for if you book via exchange.  Some were Wyndham and other big chains, small mom-n'-pop resorts, etc.  You incur an extra charge on your CC when you get them, and end up trying to figure out what they are on your monthly CC statement.

In some ways, I see a lot of similarity between the rental websites (RCI and Wyndham portals), and the recent "enhancements" -- and these fees are one of the things that make me believe that the recent changes were nothing more than a make-over of the rental websites.  ...but hey, maybe these fees aren't supposed to be there, and they just didn't suppress the data?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2011)

Something is very wrong.  Look at the disclaimer for Star Island, which I am absolutely sure is not an all-inclusive resort???

•Urgent Information
•For important information regarding your All Inclusive Resort vacation and resort fees, visit RCI’s “All Inclusive” website AI.RCI.COM
•Print this page
•Mandatory All Inclusive Program. Fees are per adult, per night plus 14% tax. Minimum occupancy of 2 adults in studio units & 4 adults in 2 bedroom units.
•2011 Fees: Jan2-Feb3 US$94; Feb04-May05 US$100; May06-Jul14 US$76; Jul15-Aug18 US$87; Aug19-Dec15 US$70; Dec16-Jan05 US$118. Children 6-12 yrs old Jan02-May05 & Jul01-Aug18 US$30; Dec16-Jan05 US$40;
•May06-Jun30 & Aug19-Dec15, two Children 6-12 yrs old for free. The program includes all meals, beverages, entertainment and non-motorized water sports.
•The All Inclusive Fees must be paid upon arrival at front desk (cash not accepted). Fees are subject to change without notice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2011)

A sales ploy? We will waive/ reimburse the $75 (ironic amount of money, since that is what Wyndham gifts for a tour), if you take the tour.  That way, they don't have to pay you to take the tour.  YOU pay to not take it, or you don't get a gift, just a waive of the fee.  No longer does Wyndham have to pay $75 to get you on that stupid tour.  

NO THANKS.  It's a win-win for Wyndham.  If you don't stay there because the fee is a turnoff, then they don't have to clean a unit after you.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, wow -- yes, I'm seeing the $75 housekeeping fee listed for weekly stays booked by RCI Weeks exchange at some Wyndham properties.  Very sad!


----------



## Harmina (Oct 22, 2011)

*Housekeeping fees*

I checked my account after RCI did their updating.....I noticed that with the Villas @ Poco Diabolo, Sedona, it states $58. USD per stay for a one bedroom, and $48. USD per stay for a studio. These charges weren't there when I confirmed my vacation for November back in July. I will call RCI - I should not have to pay this when it wasn't there when I booked.
We also have the Pueblo Bonito, Los Cabos booked for March, which I also confirmed in July. it doesn't have any extra charges that weren't already there before, such as the State lodging tax & the tourist tax. We are weeks owners.
I noticed in the past that extra charges applied for stays of less than 7 nights for most exchanges.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 23, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Something is very wrong.  Look at the disclaimer for Star Island, which I am absolutely sure is not an all-inclusive resort???
> 
> •Urgent Information
> •For important information regarding your All Inclusive Resort vacation and resort fees, visit RCI’s “All Inclusive” website AI.RCI.COM
> ...



I noticed that one too as I am searching for Orlando for a short stay in November. Since I just stayed at Star Island (thru a TUG last minute rental posting) I KNEW it wasn't all Inclusive. But geez, all of this craziness is making it impossible for me to feel comfortable pulling the trigger on any type of exchange right now!

If I agree to this stuff that simply doesn't make sense, by clicking the 'I Agree' button to make the exchange, then where am I if they decide to actually enforce the craziness? $30 HK fee A DAY at Silver Lake for a 1 bed unit? An All Inclusive fee for Star Island which is not AI?

Calling RCI and getting a guide to say 'Oh, you won't be charged' does NOT make me feel secure. I'd have to get a supervisor with name, employee number and probably DNA sample coupled with a recording of the conversation by the FBI in order to feel a _little_ secure that a fee wouldn't be actually enforced. Just not worth the hassle and worry for what was to be an impromptu weekend trip to Disney.

And on the flip side, many resorts that charge a HK fee for short stays are now mute on the topic during the exchange/rezzie process. Am I going to be able to refuse to pay the fee when check out time comes, because it wasn't listed when I did the exchange?? Again, not worth the worry. I don't want to be anticipating a 'fight' at check out or feel going into it that I could be charged some outrageous fee and I'd have no meaningful recourse.

I've done very well in RCI up until now but this 'enhancement' is by far the worst one for me personally so far. Mostly becasue I want to book thing NOW and not wait weeks while they un-screw everything up.


----------



## magiroux (Oct 23, 2011)

I called RCI last week because I noticed an exchange I had (pre-enhancement) now showed a housekeeping fee "per stay" which was new since the 'enhancement'. 

Spoke to a guide who said, no, that is only for points stay and for stays less than 7 days. That is what her screen says. Since mine clearly stated something different I asked to be transferred to web support to report the glitch. The woman I spoke to at web support tells me that the particular resort I was referring to changed their policy on Sept 17th and that the fees stated on the Urgent Info are correct. When asked what was the policy about me confirming before these fees were in place (did they apply to me?) she says to call and work it out with the resort. RCI has nothing to do with it. Yes, but the terms I agreed to were with RCI and the fees were not part of the terms? She says that doesn't matter.

The conversation started going downhill when I informed her what the guide had told me (that it states stays for 7 days or less on her screen). Nope, she's wrong. Huh? I pressed her a little more and she got prissy so I just ended the conversation.

Bottom line - after 20 minutes on hold and talking to two different people at RCI I have no idea if I am being charged $61 housekeeping fee or not.  The guide kept talking as if I was in a points account even though I kept telling her I was in weeks side. I'm thinking this may be an enhancement   in the weeks side. I have a direct phone number of a supervisor who was helpful to me a few years ago that I am going to call next week when I have some time.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Call the resort and find out if they really charge the fee for 7 day stays.  If they don't get the name of the rep and ask them to put a note in your reservation to that effect.  Call back later to recheck if need be for peace of mind.  

If they say they started charging it recently ask if they will waive it because you reserved before the change.  Ask them to note it in your reservation.

If they charge and won't waive the fee, ask to speak to a supervisor and/or a manager and try to get the fees waived.  If you don't have any luck, you can try to get RCI to cancel the exchange and refund your tpu's and exchange fee based on the change of terms.  Or pay the fees - make sure you leave negative feedback both with RCI and with the resort management company about your displeasure about the fees being added after your exchange was confirmed.

Since the fees are paid directly to the resort, I don't think you will be able to get RCI to waive the fees or reimburse you for the fees if you are charged.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 23, 2011)

. . . and now you know why the term ''enhancement'' is so Orwellian in the business world.  Frequent Flyers have groaned for years when an airline announced it was going to have an ''enhancement''.  ''Enhancement'' is corporate-speak for ''you are about to get hosed''.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 23, 2011)

*after a little more looking*

I've noticed that not only are there now housekeeping fees for some of the resorts we've been to in the past (not there before), but a few that had fees before raised them by ~50%.  This is for weeks and points account exchanges, extra vacations and last calls for these resorts -- it's the same identical data and format in all these listings.

A few were Wyndham, but I find it interesting that one is from a points resort we own a couple units at; it lists a HK fee @ ~$90 for a 3BR week now.  On a positive note, these housekeeping fees don't show up if I book through my home or home resort group options on the right hand side of the search page.  I just got the annual budget, report, etc. for the upcoming HOA meeting from this resort; there was no mention about any of this.


----------



## Tia (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting it all of a sudden started showing up apparently at many  RCI associated resorts.


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 23, 2011)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach has a $75 fee listed as housekeeping--this is in the weeks exchange which never had a housekeeping fee listed before.  Dawn


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw one today that had a $75.00 activities fee. Of course that means whether you use them or not. Isn't that why we bought a timeshare in the first place, now we have to pay extra for them???


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder how many of these fees will end up like Manhattan Club's notorious ''hospitality fee'' which is charged to RCI exchangers but not exchangers from independent exchange companies like SFX?


----------



## Tia (Oct 23, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> I wonder how many of these fees will end up like Manhattan Club's notorious ''hospitality fee'' which is charged to RCI exchangers but not exchangers from independent exchange companies like SFX?



Kick backs of some sort?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 23, 2011)

sounds like i better start kooking into II and other exchange companies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't be too rash.  Perhaps this is a mistake.  

I am thinking it's probably a huge error after the upgrade to the system last weekend.  RCI always has glitches.  

If Wyndham is truly thinking they will get $75 out of exchangers, they need to reduce our MF's by $75 per week owned.  I get sick of Wyndham's constant increases and SA's.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm really hoping it is just a glitch. Just for fun today I checked availability for Westgate Painted Mountain in Mesa AZ on the exchange side as well as extra vacations. The available units all show a $39.99 resort fee plus a $39.99 internet fee for all stays. I then checked II as I had seen this resort available in November for a getaway. I clicked on book it now and went through the whole procedure up to the payment part and there were no extra charges shown. We stayed there last fall and there were no extra charges.

Lynn


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 23, 2011)

*How about Vistana Resort*

Is RCI showing any housekeeping fees for Vistana Resort stays?  How about any activity or resort fees?  (I am not an RCI member and so, cannot look myself, but did not see any extra fees on my reservation cert that was issued before last weekend's 'enhancement.')  Thanks for looking for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2011)

No such fees for Vistana listed.  I had to check because we have a nephew there right now.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

That's good news!


----------



## Hophop4 (Oct 23, 2011)

We are staying at Wyndham Mountain Vista next month in Branson.  I just checked on RCI and it says housekeeping:  $75 for all stays less than 7 nights.  We are weeks.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 23, 2011)

Resorts that are charging $75 for a stay less than 7 days is been a practice as long as I remember. Extra fees being asked by resorts for all sorts of things is also a practice we know for years. No idea why but some resorts never ask anything and some resorts make you pay for everything. The last extra fee I've noticed was in WorldMark Indio. They call it exchange fee and they charge non-WorldMark members. No idea for what. You still have to pay for the Internet use. They don't call it housekeeping fee because housekeeping is becoming less and less.


----------



## avad88 (Oct 25, 2011)

RCI needs to get their act together about these "housekeeping fees". Upon checking resorts in Orlando over the weekend (I'm a weeks member), I noticed that about half of them had housekeeping fees listed, which were NOT there before the "enhancement". I called RCI and a rep told me that the fees were for stays less than a week (in other words for points stays less than a week).  I booked a week at Hilton Grand Vacations Club and received my final confirmation today that clearly states "Housekeeping fees" with the various amounts and it doesn't state for stays less than a week or points or anything else. So, basically, even though the rep told me that, the resort could charge that fee since it is on the confirmation. 
   We have stayed in resorts where there ARE extra charges, but try to avoid them, so now are we going to be forced to question the resort each time before we confirm?  I wish RCI would change the website and confirmations and get their act together.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2011)

Has anyone called any of these resorts and asked them about these fees?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 29, 2011)

Called my RCI Points resort and forwarded the very recent RCI letter detailing my fees for my 7 night stay. The front desk supervisor checked and replied back, NO HOUSEKEEPING FEES for 7 night stays. Fees only apply to less than the normal 7 night stays.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 29, 2011)

Since RCI worked on the site yesterday, it looks like the week stay housekeeping fees are gone (at least on the resorts I looked at).


----------



## granny smith (Oct 31, 2011)

*extra housekeeping cost?? [merged at this post]*

Tried to get a rci exchange and was that I would have to pay en extra $75.00 for housekeeping??  Never had this before.  This was for the Desert Grand in Las Vegas.  Other timeshare in Las Vegas also charging for parking on a daily basis.  What gives.  Anyone had this problem?


----------



## BevL (Oct 31, 2011)

Parking charges are not terribly unusual, although charging for parking in Las Vegas seems a bit strange.  However, better they disclose it and you know up front.  

As for the housekeeping, that usually refers to a less than a full week stay using points, not an exchange for a full week on the weeks side.  I have again seen that at lots of resorts.  I don't use points so it never impacts my vacation.  Maybe take another look at the fine print.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2011)

For some resorts, housekeeping short of their standard week can add a significant expense to maintaining a unit, but for other resorts, where stays of less than a week are common-place, its built-in to their hotel-like operation. You just need to aware of what you're signing up for.

IMHO, charging for parking in an urban area where parking takes up valuable space is okay.
But in Vegas, its like charging for sand.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 31, 2011)

After RCI's latest enhancement, lots of Weeks exchanges had verbiage regarding housekeeping fees. Most of that has now been eliminated, as it should have been never there to begin with. It was most likely a programming screw up (RCI is full of them) where Points info also showed on Weeks stuff.

If you are seeing the HK fee for a standard straight full week exchange, then you should call RCI. That resort could have been missed in the fixing process.

If you are doing a Points exchange for a non 7 day stay then HK fees are to be expected. If you are doing a full 7 day exchange within Points, but not Points getting Weeks, you should call RCI to clarify if the HK fees apply or not as they may or not.


----------



## 2chuck (Oct 31, 2011)

*My Resort says fees are only for Points less than 7 days*

I got an email from RCI last week regarding a multiweek reservation I have at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort in Dec.  I own 2 weeks in Points and 1 for weeks there, but these are exchanges and Points other than my home weeks. My Points reservation supposedly has a $61 housekeeping fee.  I called the resort and they said the fee is only for Points reservations less than 7 days, but the booking they got from RCI is for 6 days in one unit and 1 day in another. I also have the following week reserved as an exchange.

That's not the way I booked it, RCI even gave me a unit number for 7 days. Now they're expecting me to move for 1 day and then move again for the following week, and they're charging me $61 for the privilege!  The resort blames RCI and RCI blames the resort...typical.  I told the RCI Supervisor it's not gonna happen.  This is the 3rd year they've done this to me. The resort can usually juggle things around so I don't have to move, but I won't know until a couple days ahead. I'm real close to leaving RCI and I give them hundreds of $ per year in booking fees. I usually spend 70 to 90 days a year in Timeshares. I also reminded the Supervisor that I know RCI can enforce a no fee policy for weeks and 7 day points, and they best not try to add fees.  I bought my TS to avoid that game.  I think they'll have a stampede of members leaving if they try.  I'll be one of the first.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Oct 31, 2011)

*If I remember correctly.....*

I thought all the parking lots at the hotels in Vegas were free?

Was I dreaming?


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2011)

MRSFUSSY said:


> I thought all the parking lots at the hotels in Vegas were free?
> 
> Was I dreaming?


No, you weren't dreaming.  Parking is free in all the self-parking lots at the hotel/casinos.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 31, 2011)

2chuck said:


> I got an email from RCI last week regarding a multiweek reservation I have at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort in Dec.  I own 2 weeks in Points and 1 for weeks there, but these are exchanges and Points other than my home weeks. My Points reservation supposedly has a $61 housekeeping fee.  I called the resort and they said the fee is only for Points reservations less than 7 days, but the booking they got from RCI is for 6 days in one unit and 1 day in another. I also have the following week reserved as an exchange.
> 
> That's not the way I booked it, RCI even gave me a unit number for 7 days. Now they're expecting me to move for 1 day and then move again for the following week, and they're charging me $61 for the privilege!  The resort blames RCI and RCI blames the resort...typical.  I told the RCI Supervisor it's not gonna happen.  This is the 3rd year they've done this to me. The resort can usually juggle things around so I don't have to move, but I won't know until a couple days ahead. I'm real close to leaving RCI and I give them hundreds of $ per year in booking fees. I usually spend 70 to 90 days a year in Timeshares. I also reminded the Supervisor that I know RCI can enforce a no fee policy for weeks and 7 day points, and they best not try to add fees.  I bought my TS to avoid that game.  I think they'll have a stampede of members leaving if they try.  I'll be one of the first.



If extra fees are charged, you always have to pay them at the resort at check in or check out, not with RCI. From what I know it's just a policy of the resorts, not of RCI. RCI only informs you.


----------



## d2r4s (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fees*



krmlaw said:


> Has anyone else noticed, since the change Im seeing pretyy big ($50 - $75) housekeeping fees now on exchanges?



It seems since I do little RCI trades that I have never noticed, however if true then we pay a fee to belong, fee to trade and now a feee to stay.  Not what I bought into when I started time sharing.  Maintenanace fees paid by owners should be more than enough to cover these costs, and if they are now passing through to traders, its a little like the banking fees now being charged to card owners, only difference it seems card owners where listened too an time share traders down't have that kind of clough.

Since Wyndham has made many changes in structure of RCI I would feel they our only interested in there coporate structer and not the people who they are suppose to server as part of there membership.:zzz:


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 1, 2011)

As long as you don't go downtown.  Parking in some of them requires a fee after a couple of hours (Golden Nugget, Main Street Station are two which come to mind).  I don't know if they still charge, but there was also a charge at one time to park in the Showcase Mall Parking Garage, just north of the Coke bottle.

Fern



Karen G said:


> No, you weren't dreaming.  Parking is free in all the self-parking lots at the hotel/casinos.


----------



## Margariet (Nov 1, 2011)

Ever since we've been timesharing there have been resorts, hotels and apartments where we had to pay all sorts of fees: taxes, parking fees, internet fees, exchange fees, resort fees, energy fees, airconditioning fees, service fees, etc etc. Luckily not in every place but often enough. Sometimes a small fee, sometimes a huge fee and often an incomprehensible fee. Mostly in the USA, especially in Hawaii. Indeed there are more resorts in the USA charging now additional fees in the new RCI. At the same time the housekeeping is becoming less and less. Decades ago, it would have been unthinkable not receiving any housekeeping during a week stay. Now it seems quite normal, like in the Wyndham/WorldMark resorts where no housekeeping is offered anymore. My guess is that especially in the USA the timeshare resorts are trying not to increase the MF too much so they are cutting back on every housekeeping service and charging every exchange guest. Only recently we had to pay exchange fees in WorldMark Indio where we stayed on RCI exchange. Never had we experienced that before. And no housekeeping service.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 1, 2011)

BevL said:


> Parking charges are not terribly unusual, although charging for parking in Las Vegas seems a bit strange.  However, better they disclose it and you know up front.
> 
> As for the housekeeping, that usually refers to a less than a full week stay using points, not an exchange for a full week on the weeks side.  I have again seen that at lots of resorts.  I don't use points so it never impacts my vacation.  Maybe take another look at the fine print.



Parking charges are extremely unusual outside of urban areas.


----------



## Mel (Nov 1, 2011)

2chuck said:


> I got an email from RCI last week regarding a multiweek reservation I have at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort in Dec.  I own 2 weeks in Points and 1 for weeks there, but these are exchanges and Points other than my home weeks. My Points reservation supposedly has a $61 housekeeping fee.  I called the resort and they said the fee is only for Points reservations less than 7 days, but the booking they got from RCI is for 6 days in one unit and 1 day in another. I also have the following week reserved as an exchange


I knew this would eventually happen to someone with RCI points.  If the resort uses fixed units, and only a small number are in points, it could be an even bigger problem.  Member A joins point with week 1 with a Saturday check-in, Member B joins with week 2 in a different unit, with a Friday check-in.  When you go to reserve your 7 day stay during week 1, with a Sunday check-in, RCI can accomodate you, but only by giving you 6 days in Member A's unit, and your last day in Member B's unit.  The resort may be able to reassign the units, but over time that may create other problems.  I thought the point of the fees to convert to points was to compensate the resorts for needing to juggle units this way, and part of that compensation should cover the cost of the occasional housekeeping because of issues like this.  It's bad enough if you have to move, but to have to pay for the privilege is beyond me.


----------



## 2chuck (Nov 4, 2011)

*RCI won't commit on fees*

I just booked a points reservation for 7 days and in my confirmation email it states .....
_Housekeeping Fees		
For all RCI points reservations: 49 U.S. dollars for Studio, per stay.
For all RCI points reservations: 61 U.S. dollars for 1 Bedroom units, per stay.
For all RCI points reservations: 71 U.S. dollars for 2 Bedroom units, per stay.	
Resort Fees	
Equipment Rental fee is 10.60 per day U.S. dollars._
The Resort still says they only charge housekeeping for Points bookings less than a week.  The RCI language above says ALL, that's not correct. RCI has a powerful computer system,  they can accurately report what fees apply to a particular booking if they want to.

I called RCI and the Guide said they don't have anything to do with fee, they just report what the Resort sends.  I understand that, but they have the clout to require that no fees be charged for 7 day bookings if the Resort wants to remain with Points. My point to him to pass along to Mgt is that RCI better do something to corral this, or people like me will be leaving RCI Points regardless of who is responsible for the nuisance fees.  I've noticed lately that I can get one week rentals at just about anywhere I want to stay for less than the maintenance fee. It's getting to the point where RCI Points membership is no longer necessary for me.


----------

